# Shop made way wipers for 1340gt



## rherrell (May 21, 2017)

Since day one I haven't liked the way wipers on the 1340, the do TOO good a job and wipe all the oil off along with the chips. After seeing Will's post about the ones he got from Keith Fenner I decided to attempt to make my own. Mine are a little bit different because I didn't use the existing holes, I didn't like the idea of drilling through the felt, plus the holes on the 1340 are a little too close to the edge for my liking.

I started with some 3/8" Delrin, I used white so I could see my layout lines, and I made some sheet metal patterns...







Then I cut the squares out on my tablesaw...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Next I roughed them out on my bandsaw...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Finished shaping with the mill...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Clearance holes and counterbored for the SHCS's...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Lay out the pockets for the felt...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mill them out...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cut the felt...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Drilled and tapped for the 8-32 shcs's
	

		
			
		

		
	






I used some aluminum tape so the chuck wouldn't mess up the ways...
	

		
			
		

		
	






It was close, tore some tape but that's all.


Tapped the holes...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Soaked the felts with way oil....
	

		
			
		

		
	







And the final product...
	

		
			
		

		
	












If you want to do this and not use the factory holes use a small drill, I adapted a 1/4" chuck to fit in my right angle die grinder, all my regular drills were too big and would hit the ways.

That's about it, I hope this helps someone.


----------



## wrmiller (May 21, 2017)

Nice! Did you make any extras?


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

Good job! I love the felt so much better than the stock rubber wipers.


----------



## rherrell (May 21, 2017)

Not yet, how much?$$$$$$$$$$


wrmiller said:


> Nice! Did you make any extras?


----------



## rherrell (May 21, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Good job! I love the felt so much better than the stock rubber wipers.


MUCH better! Now there's a constant film of oil on the ways and no more drippy mess!!!

I believe I'll put some on the tailstock, what do you think?


----------



## wrmiller (May 21, 2017)

On my 'to do' list of hobby projects is some better wipers for my 1340GT. My first instinct was to make some the same size as the current ones, but with a recess for a thin piece of felt. Probably out of brass.

But I have added your design idea as a potential. Would probably be easier...


----------



## john.oliver35 (May 21, 2017)

Nice Job!!

A couple of questions if you don't mind.
How much gap did you build in between the delrin and the ways?
How thick was the felt?

These two seem like a tradeoff and I'd like to learn what worked for you.

Thanks,
John


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

rherrell said:


> MUCH better! Now there's a constant film of oil on the ways and no more drippy mess!!!
> 
> I believe I'll put some on the tailstock, what do you think?



Yup, I think it's a good idea. I've been wanting to add wipers to the tailstock & ever since I put on the felt wipers I really want to now. Just have to find the time.


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

john.oliver35 said:


> Nice Job!!
> 
> A couple of questions if you don't mind.
> How much gap did you build in between the delrin and the ways?
> ...



It appears the way that Keith designed his & is the way I installed them on my lathe was to leave minimal gap between the delrin & the ways. That way they delrin will "wipe" away most of the chips then the felt should take care of anything else & keep the ways wet. Still I'll lay down covering if machining stuff like cast iron or fiber resins, etc. The delrin won't hurt the ways.

Here's my thread on my install. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...or-12x36-import-lathes-by-keith-fenner.57692/


----------



## davidpbest (May 21, 2017)

Great job - I like not having to drill the felt, and being able to cut it square on top rather than some weird shape.   Nice upgrade - I'm going to copy it in stainless steel.   And BTW, mixing imperial screws on a machine with metric screws is not allowed.   LOL.   Thanks for posting this.


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> mixing imperial screws on a machine with metric screws is not allowed.   LOL.


 I agree, total pet peeve of mine. If something has metric fastners, keep it metric & vise versa. Wish some one would make American auto makers comply.


----------



## rherrell (May 22, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I agree, total pet peeve of mine. If something has metric fastners, keep it metric & vise versa. Wish some one would make American auto makers comply.


Or we could ban the metric system altogether in the U.S.!


----------



## rherrell (May 22, 2017)

john.oliver35 said:


> Nice Job!!
> 
> A couple of questions if you don't mind.
> How much gap did you build in between the delrin and the ways?
> ...


I just eyeballed it but there's about a 1/16" gap between the Delrin and the ways. The felt is 1/4" F-5 grade, I got mine from Zoro Supply.


----------



## Chip Hacket (May 22, 2017)

Nice job.  Thanks for taking the time to show.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanddan (May 25, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> And BTW, mixing imperial screws on a machine with metric screws is not allowed.   LOL.



LOL, I'm guilty as charged!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2017)

I have one fear the chips may get caught in between the plastic and the ways. Would rubber or something else in front keep them out. Or even double felt maybe. I don't know I just see them getting stuck with my luck. Really I like the idea of  uncomplicated design to make them. That I will copy on mine when I'm able.


----------



## darkzero (May 26, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> I have one fear the chips may get caught in between the plastic and the ways. Would rubber or something else in front keep them out. Or even double felt maybe. I don't know I just see them getting stuck with my luck. Really I like the idea of  uncomplicated design to make them. That I will copy on mine when I'm able.



That's what I was saying in post #9. I left almost no gap so the delrin would "pre wipe". In my install thread I mentioned that I may try adding a rubber pre wiper inside the housing in front of the felt but so far I haven't seen a need to. But I haven't showered the ways with brass chips yet though.

Just an FYI for those making the holders as a flat plate rather than a housing, punching holes in the felt is really really easy if you have leather hole punches, even the cheap HF ones work perfectly fine.


----------

